# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Results By IAHRS Recommended Surgeons >  Dr. Gabel patient, 3279 grafts, One session - Oregon

## Steven Gabel, MD

3279 grafts yielding 5917 hairs in one session (645 singles, 2125 double, 509 multiunit grafts) by Dr. Gabel - Oregon.

This patient is 6 months out from his transplant to the frontal region of his scalp.  He has had considerable growth in the last 2 months; since he is only 6 months out, we expect continued growth and maturation of the transplanted hairs.  

He is faithful about taking finasteride on a daily basis.

He posts frequently on the forums with the name Badger.

----------


## SpencerKobren

> 3279 grafts yielding 5917 hairs in one session (645 singles, 2125 double, 509 multiunit grafts) by Dr. Gabel - Oregon.
> 
> This patient is 6 months out from his transplant to the frontal region of his scalp.  He has had considerable growth in the last 2 months; since he is only 6 months out, we expect continued growth and maturation of the transplanted hairs.  
> 
> He is faithful about taking finasteride on a daily basis.
> 
> He posts frequently on the forums with the name Badger.


 Congratulations Badger! You must be thrilled. Great job Dr. Gabel!

----------


## Janna

Wow, great transformation.  The results are excellent and it's still very early in the progress.  Thanks for providing the graft breakdown.  Nice job, Dr. Gabel.

----------


## badger_01

Thanks for the kind words. I'm very excited about my results so far, and grateful to Dr Gabel. I maintained a detailed blog during the process, on a another forum and am in the process of porting it over. I appreciate your comments and support.

----------


## Spex

Nice job Doc :Cool:

----------

